# eSATA device problems

## t0c

Hey guys, I wanted to plug in my eSATA HDD and I couldn't find a device for it... so I googled a bit, I got scsiadd and I'm still a wee bit confused.

```

# cat /var/log/messages | tail

Dec  4 19:40:01 ZuX cron[6153]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Dec  4 19:47:31 ZuX kernel: ata1: soft resetting link

Dec  4 19:47:31 ZuX kernel: ata1: EH complete

Dec  4 19:47:31 ZuX kernel: ata1: soft resetting link

Dec  4 19:47:31 ZuX kernel: ata1: EH complete

Dec  4 19:48:51 ZuX kernel: ata1: soft resetting link

Dec  4 19:48:51 ZuX kernel: ata1: EH complete

Dec  4 19:48:51 ZuX kernel: ata1: soft resetting link

Dec  4 19:48:51 ZuX kernel: ata1: EH complete

```

It seems that the kernel recognizes the hard drive. Or something. 

Kernel is configured:

```
zgrep AHCI /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

```

```

# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x10471046

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          17      136521   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              18         279     2104515   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             280        9729    75907125   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

81 heads, 62 sectors/track, 388993 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 5022 * 512 = 2571264 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x4fcd4fcc

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1      388993   976761392   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdc: 150.0 GB, 150039945216 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 18241 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0008fb9d

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1       18241   146520801   83  Linux

```

```

# scsiadd -s

could not add device 0 0 2 0 : Invalid argument

could not add device 0 0 3 0 : Invalid argument

could not add device 0 0 4 0 : Invalid argument

could not add device 0 0 5 0 : Invalid argument

could not add device 0 0 6 0 : Invalid argument

could not add device 0 0 7 0 : Invalid argument

could not add device 0 0 8 0 : Invalid argument

Attached devices:

Host: scsi2 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD800AAJS-00 Rev: 05.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi3 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD1001FALS-0 Rev: 05.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi4 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD1500HLFS-0 Rev: 04.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi7 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: TSSTcorp Model: CDDVDW SH-S223Q  Rev: SB00

  Type:   CD-ROM                           ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

```

Any ideas guys?

----------

## eccerr0r

I found that with up-to-date Gentoo udev/hotplug it detects disks hooked up to my eSATA port on my JMicron PCIe SATA (AHCI compatible) card automatically - it configures a /dev/sdX and you can fdisk/mount the subpartitions as soon as it's fully enumerated.  I haven't seen if my non AHCI compatible SATAs work though...

----------

## t0c

which version of udev are you using? And it seems that hotplug is "dead and buried", least the init script. So emerging coldplug ended up with 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug ("sys-apps/coldplug" is blocking sys-fs/udev-141)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (">=sys-fs/udev-089" is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    coldplug

```

So... yea.

----------

## t0c

Well... according to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_P5Q-E , which is my motherboard, the marvel chip doesn't support esata hotpluging. But it does for the internal drives. Anyone know of it otherwise? Off I go to restart see if it works that way.

Edit -- yup, rebooting with the hard drive was a-okay. Everything worked mounted no problems. Now to see if I have an extra internal SATA port. Ugh my computer is cramped!!!!

----------

